# Anyone Happen To Know Anything About Damas?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all!

First post here so be gentle 

I happened across this Damas the Damascene watch and wondered if someone could help me out with it. It has swiss movement (or so it says on the dial). I have no idea how to open it up, so I wont. But I would like to know what I have here, I know the original retail price, since I have ad pamphlet and warranty card and this watch wasn't cheap back in the day (probably 50s - early 60s). I know it's 21j movement and all and that it keeps time very accurately.

I would love to know more about the company (google ain't helping) and the particular watch if someone knows anything. To be honest with you the watch is for sale and there are FS posts on couple forums (not here yet), but I ain't asking to promote my sell, but because I'm sincerely interested.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I forgot the picture so here it comes!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

potz said:


> More discord today ....


Very sharp today Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

potz said:


> More discord today ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

So you haven't come across this model or company before? I didn't find any information from old watchmaker manuals either (from 60s) or have I found any information on how to open the case (I'll post more photos later). Depressing..


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got a Damas somewhere; mid 50's, typical movement and dial design...

I agree; I think that they were an assembler company, the which failed to survive the Quartz Wars...

It's likely a screw or clip back - show us the case back and we may be able to help with opening it.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Damas is a tradename of BÃ©guelin & Co. SA, in Tramelan (-Dessus), switzerland.

Andreas


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Damas is a tradename of BÃ©guelin & Co. SA, in Tramelan (-Dessus), switzerland.
> 
> Andreas


I got this

Damas, the leading international watch and jewellery retailer in the Middle East

Thats thrown a spanner inthe works lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are more shots of this beaty. I would post FS post on this forum, but it seems like I need 50 posts before that. So you have to wait, PM me, or try to search my FS threads from other forums, since I don't think it's by the rules to post links here.














































I hope the pictures work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

So anyone with ideas how to open the thing? There's no screw back plate like Waterproof swiss watches, there's no opening slot for knife on any side or anything like that. So throu the glass? Like those slim Omegas from 50s -60s? And the maker does seem to be from Saudi Arabia, the movement is Swiss (at least their ad says so from the 50s). But I didn't find any information about Damas watches in english online. About their business practices and gold trade yes, not watches..


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

It could be Swiss made but with the retailer brand name put on the dial. Maybe they never actually made watches.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry i cant help but the second pic is ace!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

minkle said:


> Sorry i cant help but the second pic is ace!


Exactly why I posted it! It doesn't show the watch too well, but I love the shot!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like you have to take the movement out by removing the glass probably best left to those that know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

seemore said:


> That looks like you have to take the movement out by removing the glass probably best left to those that know.


My thoughts exactly. But I've sold it in as it is condition forward, since all that gold didn't rock my boat. It was quit accurate movement so I would love to know what went into those things (around +/-5 a day). It will make nice watch for someone (since I sold it to repairer/seller I don't know where it ends up).


----------

